# Pro und Contra Installer

## hoschi

Think4UrS11 - abgespalten von https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-508884.html

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Microsoft zwingt die Leute zur Zeit doch geradezu, auf Linux umzusteigen. Den IE7 gibt es nur mit WGA-Prüfung, die meinen Rechner ausspäht, Vista schaltet sich ab, wenn man keinen Onlinezugang hat. Angenommen die Telekom oder Arcor stellen mir mein Internet ab, weil ich nicht bezahlt habe oder wegen eines Problems. Nach drei Wochen oder drei Monaten (weiß nicht mehr genau), habe ich nur noch eine eingeschränkte Version. Der neue Flug Simulator läßt sich ja auch nur noch mit Internetzugang spielen. Und ich prophezeie mal, daß die Freischaltserver bald das Ziel von Hackangriffen sein werden, oder wie vor kurzen, einfach selber ne Klatsche machen. Dann steht auf deinem Rechner: Dein Windows ist illegal und tot bist du.
> 
> Alle Rechner stehen still, wenn man das in Redmond will.

 

Na ja, gewisse Developer bei Gentoo legen auch keinen Wert mehr darauf das System "offline" installierbar zu halten, weil sie pers. es fuer richtig halten dass man fuer Gentoo gefaelligst Internetzugang zu haben hat. Inzwischen scheint man auch eher dahin zu tendieren, die Installation per Shell als "Nebenoption" eher stiefmuetterlich zu behandeln.

<edit /> Danke an Think4UrS11

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Na ja, gewisse Developer bei Gentoo legen auch keinen Wert mehr darauf das System "offline" installierbar zu halten, weil sie pers. es fuer richtig halten dass man fuer Gentoo gefaelligst Internetzugang zu haben hat. Inzwischen scheint man auch eher dahin zu tendieren, die Installation per Shell als "Nebenoption" eher stiefmuetterlich zu behandeln.

 Der Unterschied ist aber der, daß ich mit Gentoo, wenn ich es erst mal habe, bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag arbeiten kann. Und daß Vista die Löffel abgibt, wenn ich nicht regelmäßig online bin. Aber wie soll man denn Gentoo installieren wenn nicht über die Shell? Den graphischen Installer fasse ich frühestens 2010 wieder an. Und dann auch nur zum Testen, nicht, um damit zu arbeiten. Wenn es ohne den nicht mehr gehen sollte, dann bleibt wohl nur noch LFS.

----------

## hoschi

Tja, da hast du ja recht, aber leider sehe ich mich bezueglich des Installers in einem alten Vorurteil bestaetig. Dinge die einem nicht gefallen muss man von Anfang an energisch entgegentreten, bei einer "Warten wir mal ab, wie es wird"-Haltung ist man fast immer hinterher der Verlierer. Ich war dafuer, Beides gleich zu behandeln. Aber wie mir scheint geniesst der Installer hier inzwischen absolute Prioritaet. Wobei es mich nicht wundern wuerde, wenn man Gentoo bald nur noch Online installieren kann (Mit der LiveDVD wird die Stage3 wieder aufgenommen, eine Installation Offline via Shell wird aber nicht wieder unterstuetzt, im Gegenteil).

Sowas interessiert aber den "Chef" vom Releng-Team auch nicht, wenn diesbezueglich darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird kriegt man lediglich zu hoeren, dass man entweder selber was tun soll oder *ihm* gefaelligst Geld dafuer zahlen soll, grundsaetzlich unfreundlicher Ton inklusive (der Herr wertet wohl alles was er nicht braucht oder machen wuerde als pers. Anfeindung, besonders wenn mehrer Leute sich oefters melden...).

Die alten Konfigurationsdateien der alten Universal-CDs rueckt man natuerlich auch nicht raus, wozu auch, wuerde es ja dritten die Arbeit erleichtern. Ich versuch jetzt mal ein die Dateien einer der PPC-CDs zu kommen, HowTo fuer Catalyst gibts nach zwei Jahren ja immer noch keines - wie Vorteilhaft fuer das Releng-Team.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Tja, was kannl man dagegen unternhmen? Ich wettere in allen Foren gegen graphische Installer, ob das nun Gentoo oder Ubuntu ist. Jedenfalls in den Fällen, wo der graphische definitiv schlechter ist. Und es gibt genug, die dann sofort auf einen losgehen. Was soll ich denn gegen diesen Krüpppelinstaller bei Gentoo tun? Ihn ignorieren? Gentoo nicht mehr benutzen? Sich ann irgend ein arogantes Arschloch wenden? Auf Grund solcher Dinge, so wie du es gerade beschrieben hast, sind bei Gentoo schon einige Entwickler ausgestiegen.

----------

## hoschi

Ich habe ja nichts gegen den Installer, fuer Leute die sich mit Linux sowieso und Gentoo im speziellen auskennen (Dokumentation vorher gelesen und Erfahrung mit Installation per Shell - kamm zumindest frueher sogar als Warnung vom Installer), haeufig oder selten Systeme aufsetzen ist er wohl (sehr) praktisch/stressfrei, weil man sich einfach durchklicken kann.

Als dann aber klar wurde, dass nicht nur der Installer sondern der ganze Gnome-Desktop auf die LiveCDs gekommen ist, wurde mir das Ganze langsam suspekt. Wozu den bitte schoen ein Gentoopix, braucht das wirklich jemand, ist da eine Marktluecke? Schliesslich hatte die Universal-CD schon mit lynx/links2 einen Browser, und fuer alle die einen richtigen Desktop waehrend der Installation wollen draengt sich Knoppix/Gnoppix geradezu auf. Nervend ist es geworden, als X11 per Default gestartet wurde, eine Auswahl beim Booten waere da eine viel elegantere Loesung fuer alle, so muss man dass der Bootoption erzwingen und wissen wie diese lautet (nox).

Wirklich angepisst war ich dann erst, als ich bemerkt dass wegen dem ganze Gnome-Schnickschnack (selber Gnome-User, der aber gerne auch einfach so in der Shell arbeitet) die Stage3 entfernt wurde, eine Installation ohne Netzwerk somit unmoeglich, wenn man darueber nachdenkt im Grunde ein Unding fuer Open-Source. Schliesslich geht es bei OSS um Unabhaenigkeit, in diesem Fall vom Internet. Ich will eben nicht bei Windows abhaengig sein von anderen, in die Abhaengigkeit begebe ich mich dann schon selbst, wann ich das will (z.B. beim Update).

Noch einen Key gefaellig? Soll ich Gentoo auch noch per Internet am Portage-Tree aktivi...anmelden? WAG-Pruefung ab November?

Spaeter stellte ich fest, dass der Installer (und nur der Installer) ueber gewisse Voodooartige-Skripte eine Installation ohne Netzwerk ermoeglichte, ab dem Moment war dann klar dass der Installer auf einmal viel wichtiger war als die Shell-Installation. Ich bin kein Verfechter der absolute Gentoo-Leetness und so einem Krampf, aber wenn wir Anfangen wie unter Windows die Shell verstauben zu lassen verlieren wir etwas das Unix/Linux ausmacht, und in ein paar Jahren haben wir dann nur noch Software die man ueber GUI bedienen kann. Ich male den Schwarzen Peter an die Wand?

Ja, ich tue es. Weil ich beim Installer dachte "so wird es schon nicht kommen". Na, da habe ich wohl ins Klo gegriffen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hätte ja nichts dagegen, wenn der graphische Installer als Alternative angeboten worden wäre. Aber ich habe noch nie ein so kaputtes Stück Software gesehen, welches als Release auf die Gentoouser losgelassen wurde. Aber gleichzeitig wird die Universalcd für 686 nicht mehr angeboten. Man muß sich das ganze jetzt vor der Installation selber zusammensuchen. Für mich ein deutlicher Rückschritt, der durch nichts begründet ist.

----------

## nikaya

Oh oh,jetzt sind wir aber total OT.

Aber der graphische Installer ist eins meiner (Lieblings)Reizthemen.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ich habe es ab und an schon mal erwähnt:

Ich finde es von den Developern ziemlich unverantwortlich so ein buggy Stück Software auf die unbedarften User loszulassen.Denn es sind gerade diejenigen die mit Gentoo oder Linux wenig Erfahrung haben die den GUI-Installer benutzen.

Auf gentoo.de wird es ziemlich schmackhaft gemacht:

 *Quote:*   

> Der Gentoo Linux Installer für die x86 und AMD64 Plattformen unterstützt nun einen netzwerklosen Installationsmodus mit einem gradlinigen Konfigurationsinterface, was eine typische Installation schneller und einfacher als je zuvor ermöglicht. Weiterhin beinhaltet der Installer zusätzlichen und verbesserten Code zur Partitionierung, der besser mit existierenden Partitionssetups mit ungewöhnlichen Konfigurationen umgehen kann und eine verbesserte Fehlerbehandlung ermöglicht.

 

Kein Wort von evtl. Schwierigkeiten oder das der Installer von erfahrenen Gentoo-Usern benutzt werden sollte.

Klar dass gerade Anfänger sich des Installers bedienen.Und wenn es zu Schwierigkeiten kommt sind sie überfordert.Was ist das Ergebnis?Sie sagen "Gentoo ist sch*****",und nicht "der Installer ist sch*****".Und Gentoo hat einen guten Ruf zu verlieren.

Es darf einfach nicht passieren dass ein Installer Partitionstabellen zerstört oder (im günstigsten Fall) einfach einfriert.

Sonst sind die Gentoo-Devs so qualitätsbewußt,eine so unausgereifte Software würde niemals im Portage-Tree landen.Wenn dann nur hardmasked.

Ich habe das Gefühl dass die User hier als Tester dienen sollen und das einige Devs ihren Egotrip durchsetzen wollen um zu zeigen dass es machbar ist.

Aber wie gesagt:Total [OT]

Braucht auch keiner drauf antworten.Ich empfinde den Installer (momentan) halt als Schandfleck für Gentoo.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich glaube, wir sollten das Thema beenden. Es ging hier mal um den IE7. Und bezüglich des graphischen Installers herscht ja auch Einigkeit.

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> Der Gentoo Linux Installer für die x86 und AMD64 Plattformen unterstützt nun einen netzwerklosen Installationsmodus mit einem gradlinigen Konfigurationsinterface, was eine typische Installation schneller und einfacher als je zuvor ermöglicht.

 

Da kriege ich, als einer derjenigen die lieber per Shell installieren, echten Brechreiz. Den ich kann das, gerade wegen dem Installer jetzt nicht mehr. Dank eines oder mehreren selbstherrlichen Devs.

Waere nett, wenn ein Moderator einen Fork/Splitt des Threads macht. Danke im Voraus  :Smile: 

----------

## nikaya

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Waere nett, wenn ein Moderator einen Fork/Splitt des Threads macht. Danke im Voraus 

 

++

----------

## Necoro

apropos "fork" ... *vote für einen gentoo-fork _ohne_ graphischen installer*

nicht 100%ig ernst gemeint - aber auch nicht nur als Scherz gedacht

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als dann aber klar wurde, dass nicht nur der Installer sondern der ganze Gnome-Desktop auf die LiveCDs gekommen ist, wurde mir das Ganze langsam suspekt. Wozu den bitte schoen ein Gentoopix, braucht das wirklich jemand, ist da eine Marktluecke? Schliesslich hatte die Universal-CD schon mit lynx/links2 einen Browser, und fuer alle die einen richtigen Desktop waehrend der Installation wollen draengt sich Knoppix/Gnoppix geradezu auf. Nervend ist es geworden, als X11 per Default gestartet wurde, eine Auswahl beim Booten waere da eine viel elegantere Loesung fuer alle, so muss man dass der Bootoption erzwingen und wissen wie diese lautet (nox).
> 
> Wirklich angepisst war ich dann erst, als ich bemerkt dass wegen dem ganze Gnome-Schnickschnack (selber Gnome-User, der aber gerne auch einfach so in der Shell arbeitet) die Stage3 entfernt wurde, eine Installation ohne Netzwerk somit unmoeglich, wenn man darueber nachdenkt im Grunde ein Unding fuer Open-Source. Schliesslich geht es bei OSS um Unabhaenigkeit, in diesem Fall vom Internet. Ich will eben nicht bei Windows abhaengig sein von anderen, in die Abhaengigkeit begebe ich mich dann schon selbst, wann ich das will (z.B. beim Update).

 

darüber wurde bereits heftig in der dev Mailing List diskutiert, siehe http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/42896 und da bin ich Chris (Gianelloni) Meinung. Der Hauptgund, warum es keine networkless Installation mehr möglich ist, ist dass es in der Vergangenheit viele Bugs gab (fehlender distfiles usw.)

Ich mag die neue LiveCD, man kann nicht mehr von einer InstallCD reden, weil sie das nicht mehr ist und nicht mehr sein wird. Und ich finde dieses gnome schön. Was mir nicht von Knoppix gefällt, ist dass man wiederum zu viele Sachen drin hat und alles sehr langsam wird. Bei manchen Vorträgen habe ich aber die Gentoo Live CD eingesetzt und hatte eine schöne Oberlfäche, die Geschwindigkeit deutlich besser als mit Knoppix oder so.

Ich habe Gentoo immer nur mit der Konsole installiert und daran wird sich nie was ändern, aber ich mag die neue Richtung der Gentoo LiveCD.

----------

## mrsteven

Zum Installer kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich ihn selbst nicht benutze. Ich installiere lieber von Hand (damals noch Stage 1), da habe ich die bessere Kontrolle darüber, was wirklich passiert.

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass der Installer schon praktisch sein kann, wenn man mehrere Rechner einrichten muss. Andererseits kann man das ja auch per Stage 4 oder so machen...

Das Problem ist halt, dass diese automatischen Tools nie ganz das tun, was ich will...  :Wink:  Das war damals unter Slackware schon so und unter SuSE war es noch viel viel schlimmer (mit Schrecken erinnere ich mich an ungefragt überschriebene Konfigurationsdateien)...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Daher bin ich solchen Tools gegenüber sehr misstrauisch, zumal ich über den Gentoo-Installer auch schon ziemliche Horrorgeschichten gelesen habe.

Meine Meinung zu der ganzen Problematik ist folgende:

Ein automatischer Installer ist ok, solange er nicht in das System verankert ist, denn ich will kein zweites YaST. Außerdem sollte es eine dicke fette Warnung auf der Live-CD geben, dass der Installer noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist. Wobei diese vermutlich von vielen auch nicht beachtet wird, die Gentoo nur mal schnell ausprobieren wollen...  :Rolling Eyes:  Dadurch entsteht wie hier schon geschrieben wurde eben ein falscher Eindruck von einer ansonsten sehr guten Distribution. Zudem - und das ist mir eigentlich der wichtigste Punkt - sollte die Möglichkeit zur manuellen Installation nicht unter dem neuen Installer leiden.

Was ich hingegen sehr gut finde ist, dass jetzt eine grafische Oberfläche auf der Live-CD enthalten ist. Bei meinen letzten Installationen habe ich immer Knoppix verwendet, einfach weil es doch erheblich angenehmer war das Handbuch im Firefox zu lesen, anstatt in lynx... Mal abgesehen davon, dass man nebenher dann auch noch etwas anderes am Rechner tun kann...  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  Zudem - und das ist mir eigentlich der wichtigste Punkt - sollte die Möglichkeit zur manuellen Installation nicht unter dem neuen Installer leiden.
> 
> 

 

Genau. Aber genau das hat die manuelle Installation inzwischen in erheblichen Teilen (Networkless-Installation), lediglich diejenigen die PPC, Sparc oder IA64 Prozessoren verwenden wurden davon bislang verschont. Die haben dafuer aber ueberhaupt keinen Zugang zum Installer, also weniger Komfort, dafuer aber mehr Flexibilitaet.

Das Argument mit den Bugs bringt der Gianelloni immer wieder, belegt hat er es nie, er betont dann meistens sowieso dass er andere Installationsmethoden bevorzugt und deswegen "basta". Welche Fehler sollen in einer Universal-CD technisch "eher" auftreten, als in einer Minimal-CD oder LiveCD? Das Prinzip der Hardwareerkennung und des Bootvorgangs ist immer gleich, der Start und die Hardwaererkennung erfolgt nach dem gleichen Schema. Wenn man diese Auslegung wirklich verwendet, waere die LiveCD bedingt durch X11 und den Installer ja die fehleranfaelligste (zur "Fehlern" des Installers hat man sich ja ausgiebig geauessert). Auch greifen alles CDs im Endeffekt per Default immer auf im Portage-Tree als Stabil markierte Pakete zu, LiveCD und Universal-CD (sofern noch vorhanden) bei einer Networkless-Installation auf eine ganze bestimmte als "wirklich stabil" angesehen Versionsstand.

Es draengt sich zwar nicht auf, aber der Schluss das Gianelloni mit der stabilitaet des Portage-Tree nicht zufrieden ist laesst sich erahnen. Traut der Mann Gentoo nicht zu aehnlich wie Debian, Ubuntu oder Fedora eine wirklich stabile Version zu releasen und will deswegen immer Internetzugriff und Installationsschema quasi erzwingen?

----------

## hoschi

 *Necoro_dM wrote:*   

> apropos "fork" ... *vote für einen gentoo-fork _ohne_ graphischen installer*
> 
> nicht 100%ig ernst gemeint - aber auch nicht nur als Scherz gedacht

 

Das Kantholz ist nicht immer die Loesung, auch wenn ich dir aufrichtigen Gruende nicht abstreiten will. Beziehungsweise, nur weil das gerade im Trend ist, muss man es ja nicht nachmachen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Thargor

Naja, es muss ja nicht gleich ein kompletter Gentoo-fork werden.

Aber solange die Konsoleninstallation noch möglich ist (und das möge sie bitte immer bleiben) könnte man ja auch eine minimal-cd remastern mit einem stage archiv, snapshot und evtl. distfiles für ein core System.

Sowas hatte ich neulich schonmal vor (zwar aus anderen Grpnden, aber egal) das ist jedoch daran gescheitert, dass ich keine ahnung hab, wie man ein iso remastert und so wichtig war's mir dann doch nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Das Problem ist, dass es kein HowTo fuer Catalyst gibt und zumindest ich nicht an die passenden Config-Datei(en) gekommen bin, verwirrt hat mich auch dass der Begriff Stage da anders verwendet wird. Aber ich arbeite mich da sowieso gerade rein, weil ich mir schon laenger eine Universal-CD selber bauen will.

So unmoeglich zu bedienen kann Catalyste nicht sein.

----------

## energyman76b

ich habe vor kurzem, ein paar Wochen ist es her, mit einem Kumpel eine gentoo-Instaaltion auf dessen Laptop gemacht.

Zum Hintergrund: Ich benutze gentoo seid 1.0, er hat es von 1.1 ab lange Zeit benutzt, war zwischendurch bei Suse, und wollte nun mal wieder gentoo ausprobieren.

Es war ein totaler Krampf. Dank des gnome-Desktops geht wertvoller Speicherplatz verloren, den man beim kompilieren gut gebrauchen könnte. Der Installer ist total verbuggt. Hast du die Partitionen schon gemounted, bevor du ihn startest, kannst du dich durch alle Optionen durchklicken und mit der Installation beginnen - er bemerkt, daß die Partitionen schon gemounted sind - und schaltet ab. Alle Mühe verloren, alles weg.

SCHÖNEN DANK!

Du willst grp-Packages benutzen, um ein wenig Zeit zu sparen? Finde die mal!

Die Netzverbindung war auch so eine Sache.. kurz, es wird einem unendlich schwer gemacht. Wozu?

Wo steht auf der gentoo-HP: diese Distri ist für Leute, die zu doof sind, auf der shell Befehle einzutippen?

Wo?

Das gnome 'Desktop der Wahl' ist, kotzt mich mit am meisten an. Gerade wenn man wenig Ram hat, ist das eine absolute Zumutung! Und jedes mb mehr spart Zeit - aber sinnvolle Entscheidungen sind des Release Teams Sache nicht!

'stage 1 war nicht zu supporten' kann ich noch verstehen. 'wir wollen einen graphischen Installer' auch noch, aber 'wir ficken alle, die den Installer nicht wollen' ist absolut zum kotzen. Und 'wir verschwenden Ram und CPU cycles für gnome' ist dann das allerletzte.

Statt der gnome-scheiße hätte man ruhig einige der häufigst benötigten distfiles auf die cds packen können. Wenigstens den Kram, den man sowieso braucht (X zb oder Netzwerktools).

So, das mußte mal raus.

Es nervt mich echt zu sehen, wie gentoo immer mehr absteigt. Immer mehr 'das können wir unseren usern nicht erlauben, sie könnten sich ja wehtun'. Bitte, für Leute, die google, bugzilla und die Forensuche nicht benutzen können, gibt es angepaßte Distris. Wir brauchen keine weitere Einsteiger-und Lesefaulendistri. Die Gebiete sind mit Mepis, Ubuntu&Co schon abgedeckt.

----------

## musv

Na na na, du hast ja Recht. Aber Leute, seid mal wieder friedlich. Nicht übertreiben mit den Beschimpfungen. Zum grafischen Installer kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich mich auch entschieden gegen das Ding wehre. Bzw. war das Nichtvorhandensein eines grafischen Installers einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich damals überhaupt zu Gentoo gewechselt hab.

Die letzten beiden Gentoo-Installationen hab ich immer aus anderen Distris erledigt. Das war auf meinem Laptop eine stage1 (ist mittlerweile bissel ein Krampf) aus Knoppix heraus und eine stage3 (ging problemlos) aus Ubuntu heraus. 

pablo_supertux: Daß Knoppix vielleicht langsamer ist als die Installations-CD von Gentoo ist logisch und auch nachvollziehbar. Auf der Knoppix-CD wird das Linux in gepackter Form gespeichert und per Echtzeitdekomprimierung entpackt. Dadurch befinden sich auf einer normalen 700mb-CD mehr als 1 GB Daten. Eine Knoppix-CD ist dafür gedacht, wenn man mal ein vollwertiges Linux irgendwo braucht, wo nur Rechner mit minderwertigen Betriebssytemen rumstehen. 

Aber: Die Gentoo-LiveCD war immer eine Installations-CD und sollte genau auch diesen Zweck erfüllen. Ich brauch keinen Portage-Tree und kein Emerge in Knoppix, weil mir Updates da egal sind. Wenn irgendwas gar nicht mehr funktionieren sollte, kann ich mir von Knoppix 'ne neue Version ziehen. Und falls alle Stränge reißen, kann ich unter Knoppix auch sehr gut mit ./configure und make umgehen. Die Gentoo-LiveCD ist aber nunmal zur Installation von Gentoo da und zu nix weiter sonst.

Wenn wir jetzt nämlich genau das machen, das wir mehr und mehr Funktionen in Programme einbauen, die dafür eigentlich gar nicht gedacht waren, dann bekommen wir genau den Krampf, warum ich Windows so hasse. Beispiel: ACDSee. War vor Jahren ein richtig guter Bildbetrachter (wie gqview das immernoch ist). Dann wurde das Ding aufgebläht und mit Funktionen bestückt, die überhaupt nicht hingehörten. Ende vom Lied: Mittlerweile ist das Ding nur noch groß und erst nach ewig langer Konfiguriererei und Löschen (z.B. zugepflasterer Autostart) der ganzen nie benutzten Zusatzfunktionen /-programme halbwegs benutzbar. Und das ist nunmal genau die Entwicklung von Closed-Source: Konkurrenzkampf pur. So versuchen sich die Hersteller durch Aufblähen ihrer Software ihrer Konkurrenten zu entledigen, indem sie die Funktionen in ihre Programme einbauen, die eigentlich immer durch andere Hersteller / Programme realisiert wurden. Irgendwann mal kann man dann mit jeder Software einer Gattung fast genau dasselbe machen - halt nur unter anderem Namen, mit anderer Benutzerführung und definitiver Inkompatibilität zu den Konkurrenten. 

Also laßt die Gentoo-LiveCD den Zweck erfüllen, für den sie da ist und nicht versuchen Knoppix nachzuahmen.

Gegen eine grafische Oberfläche auf der Live-CD hab ich ja gar nichts. Aber Gnome (obwohl ich KDE nicht benutze und auch keine KDE-Bibliotheken auf meinem Rechner habe) muß das nun nicht gerade sein. Eine Windowmaker, fvwm2, fluxbox oder was auch immer würde den Zweck besser erfüllen. 

Auf die Live-CD gehören meiner Meinung nach:

das Grundsystem zum Booten des zu installierenden Rechners

stage1 und stage3 Tarball

die Distfiles und der Portage-Overlay für das Basissystem + X + den gebräuchlichsten Anwendungen

die Anleitung im HTML- oder Textformat (und dafür braucht man nichtmal einen Browser, da "less" auch html darstellen kann)

Optional kann noch mit drauf:

grafische Oberfläche mit kleinem Windowmanager (kein gnome oder kde, geeignete Kandidaten: fvwm2, fluxbox, blackbox, enlightenment, windowmaker,....)

text- und grafikbasierter Browser (geeignete Kandidaten: lynx, links2, opera, firefox)

und wenn noch Platz sein sollte, könnt ihr meinetwegen noch den grafischen Installer draufpacken

Die Auswahl zwischen Normalinstallation (ohne X), Installation mit X (Shellinstallation, aber gestartetem X für Browser) und grafischen Installer könnte in Grub über Runlevel problemlos geregelt werden.

Nicht auf die Live-CD gehört:

ein vollwertiges Desktopsystem (KDE, Gnome)

Desktopprogramme in installierter Form (PDF-Reader, OpenOffice, Gimp, Cups, Apache, MySQL)

Übrigens:

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Geht mal spaßenshalber auf www.gentoo.org, dort auf "Get Gentoo", und versucht mal einen stagex-Tarball runterzuladen / zu finden. Ich kann mich noch dunkel daran erinnern, daß das vor ein paar Jahren mal als solches gekennzeichnet war. Mittlerweile ist der größte Abschnitt allerdings irgendwelchen Links gewidmet, wo ich die CD kaufen kann, oder welche Firmen Rechner mit einem vorinstallierten Gentoo vertreiben. 

Den Tarball hab ich übrigens nicht gefunden. Über die Anleitung hab ich rausgefunden, daß man den stage-Tarball über die Mirrorliste bekommt. 

Ich finde, daß sollte etwas besser gekennzeichnet werden bzw. sollte über eine Neuordnung der Prioritäten mal ganz kräftig nachgedacht werden.

----------

## musv

Nur mal so ein Beitrag, den ich grad zum Thema Grafischer Installer gefunden hab:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509345.html

----------

## nikaya

Was mich am meisten ärgert ist die Verharmlosung des ganzen Installers.Er ist extrem buggy,wird jedoch in den Announcements in den Himmel gelobt.Wer sich ein wenig mit Gentoo auskennt und informiert ist weiß um diese Tatsache und kann den Installer ignorieren,ein Neuling jedoch nicht.

Die Live-CD bootet ganz selbstverständlich in Gnome rein.Zumindest ein vorheriges Optionsmenü wäre eine gute Sache,da nicht jeder das möchte.Sie (die Live-CD) ist irgendwie nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.Für eine gute Installations-CD ist zuviel unnötiges und zuwenig nützliches drauf (Portage-Snapshot,die wichtigsten Distfiles,stage3 tarball).An Knoppix/Kanotix als Rettungs/Notfallsystem kommt es nicht ran da die entsprechenden Tools fehlen.Einzig zu Gnome-Demonstrationszwecken taugt sie was.

Ärgerlich ist imho auch die Resourcenbindung in den Foren.Gerade Anfänger wissen nichts um die ganzen Probleme mit dem Installer.

Diese posten dann im Forum wegen den Fehlern,erwähnen aber nicht dass sie den Installer benutzen (warum auch?).Die Antwortenden gehen von einer typischen Gentoo-Installation aus.Missverständnisse sind vorprogrammiert bis es vielleicht irgendwann erwähnt wird.

----------

## xraver

Ich verwende als Rescure und Installations medium grml.

So wie grml sollte die Install-CD von Gentoo sein.

Wenn Gentoo schon "online" als Pflicht betrachtet dann sollen auch genug Tool´s für Netzwerk-debugging dabei sein.

----------

## musv

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ich verwende als Rescure und Installations medium grml.
> 
> So wie grml sollte die Install-CD von Gentoo sein.
> 
> Wenn Gentoo schon "online" als Pflicht betrachtet dann sollen auch genug Tool´s für Netzwerk-debugging dabei sein.

 

++ *FullAck*

Hab mal kurz http://www.grml.org/ überflogen. Das Ding macht auf den ersten Blick einen echt guten Eindruck. Scheint auf jeden Fall schon mal besser für eine Gentoo-Installation geeignet als die Gentoo-LiveCD. Vielen Dank für den tollen Tip.

----------

## nikaya

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Ich verwende als Rescure und Installations medium grml.
> 
> So wie grml sollte die Install-CD von Gentoo sein.
> 
> Wenn Gentoo schon "online" als Pflicht betrachtet dann sollen auch genug Tool´s für Netzwerk-debugging dabei sein. 
> ...

 

Werde ich auch mal testen,falls ich nochmal eine Gentoo-Installation machen muß.  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Die alten Konfigurationsdateien der alten Universal-CDs rueckt man natuerlich auch nicht raus, wozu auch, wuerde es ja dritten die Arbeit erleichtern.

 

Da diese Aussage eines bewussten Bruch des Social Contract impliziert die Frage: Wer rückt was nicht raus?

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich versuch jetzt mal ein die Dateien einer der PPC-CDs zu kommen

 

emerge livecd-specs livecd-kconfigs

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> HowTo fuer Catalyst gibts nach zwei Jahren ja immer noch keines - wie Vorteilhaft fuer das Releng-Team.

 

Die Version 1 ist dokumentiert.

Die Version 2 soll meiner Information nach (diese kann veraltet oder nicht mehr zutreffend sein) vor dem stablen noch eine Doku erhalten. Derweil empfiehlt sich die Lektüre der per-default mitinstallierten Beispiel-Specfiles, in diesen sind alle Optionen eines Specfiles inkl. Beispielen "dokumentiert".

----------

## dertobi123

 *Necoro_dM wrote:*   

> apropos "fork" ... *vote für einen gentoo-fork _ohne_ graphischen installer*
> 
> nicht 100%ig ernst gemeint - aber auch nicht nur als Scherz gedacht

 

emerge catalyst livecd-specs livecd-kconfigs, einbinden der Stage-Archive, Snapshot und Distfiles im Overlay und fertig ist die "altbekannte" Universal-CD. Wozu ein Fork?

----------

## dertobi123

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Genau. Aber genau das hat die manuelle Installation inzwischen in erheblichen Teilen (Networkless-Installation), lediglich diejenigen die PPC, Sparc oder IA64 Prozessoren verwenden wurden davon bislang verschont. Die haben dafuer aber ueberhaupt keinen Zugang zum Installer, also weniger Komfort, dafuer aber mehr Flexibilitaet.

 

Du hast hier btw. die Alpha und HPPA Architekturen unterschlagen  :Wink: 

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Das Argument mit den Bugs bringt der Gianelloni immer wieder, belegt hat er es nie, er betont dann meistens sowieso dass er andere Installationsmethoden bevorzugt und deswegen "basta". Welche Fehler sollen in einer Universal-CD technisch "eher" auftreten, als in einer Minimal-CD oder LiveCD?

 

Hauptproblem (ich erstelle die HPPA Releasemedien, inkl. der altbekannten Universal-CD und weiss (leider) in etwa wovon ich rede ... *hust*) sind fehlende Source-Archive, also letzendlich ein reines QA-Problem. Bei Beibehaltung des aktuellen Releaseprozesses lässt sich dieses Problem nicht zuverlässig lösen, es finden z.B. "Last-Minute" Korrekturen am Release-Snapshot für eine Architektur statt, der bedingt, dass die Universal-CDs aller Architekturen a) mit neuem Snapshot und b) evtl. notwendigen neuen Source-Archiven versorgt werden. Nach ein paar solcher Änderungen wird es nicht einfacher den Überblick zu behalten, Fehler sind unvermeidlich. Um den bis dahin meist eh schon verzögerten Zeitplan nicht weiter zu verzögern bleibt keine Zeit für eine zu dem Zeitpunkt eigentlich notwendige QA-Phase - die meist wieder Korrekturen und eine erneute QA-Phase bedingt.

Und ja, die QA beim Installer sieht nicht wesentlich anders aus.

Die Grundidee des Installers ist "nett" (speziell bzgl. der Möglichkeit mit dem CLI Interface vollautomatisierte Installationen vorzunehmen), die Umsetzung ist sicherlich verbesserungswürdig. Um an der aktuellen Problematik jedoch etwas zu ändern hilft nur eins: Aktiv mitarbeiten, mit mehr helfenden Händen lässt sich einerseits die Qualität verbessern, als evtl. auch die altbekannte Universal-CD wieder mit ins "Programm aufnehmen". Bei aller Kritik (die in Teilen sicherlich gerechtfertigt ist) gebe ich zu Bedenken: Das Release Enginerring Team besteht aus ca. 1 Person pro Architektur die am Release teilnimmt, das ist grade für "größere" Architekturen wie x86 und AMD64 viel zu wenig.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*    *xraver wrote:*   Ich verwende als Rescure und Installations medium grml.
> 
> So wie grml sollte die Install-CD von Gentoo sein.
> 
> Wenn Gentoo schon "online" als Pflicht betrachtet dann sollen auch genug Tool´s für Netzwerk-debugging dabei sein. 
> ...

 

http://www.beejaysworld.de/index.php?/archives/151-Dolphin-0.1-is-ready-and-has-a-new-name.html

----------

## hoschi

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Die alten Konfigurationsdateien der alten Universal-CDs rueckt man natuerlich auch nicht raus, wozu auch, wuerde es ja dritten die Arbeit erleichtern. 
> 
> Da diese Aussage eines bewussten Bruch des Social Contract impliziert die Frage: Wer rückt was nicht raus?
> 
>  *hoschi wrote:*   Ich versuch jetzt mal ein die Dateien einer der PPC-CDs zu kommen 
> ...

 

Danke. Gibt doch noch Developer, die einem helfen moechten anstatt Leute und "die boesen" User nicht gleich anflamen, wenn sich diese auessern.

Waere naemlich nie auf die Idee gekommen im Portage-Tree zu suchen.

----------

## xraver

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*    *musv wrote:*    *xraver wrote:*   Ich verwende als Rescure und Installations medium grml.
> 
> So wie grml sollte die Install-CD von Gentoo sein.
> 
> Wenn Gentoo schon "online" als Pflicht betrachtet dann sollen auch genug Tool´s für Netzwerk-debugging dabei sein. 
> ...

 

thx, müsst man sich mal ansehen. Aber warum immer wieder das rad neu erfinden?

Ich find grml super. Hatt sich mehere mal als Rescue und Install  Medium bewährt.

----------

## nikaya

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*    *musv wrote:*    *xraver wrote:*   Ich verwende als Rescure und Installations medium grml.
> 
> So wie grml sollte die Install-CD von Gentoo sein.
> 
> Wenn Gentoo schon "online" als Pflicht betrachtet dann sollen auch genug Tool´s für Netzwerk-debugging dabei sein. 
> ...

 

Danke für den Hinweis,dertobi123.Download läuft gerade.

Grml habe ich mir (zugegebenermaßen oberflächlich) angeschaut.Scheint OK zu sein.Fühle mich mit Debian aber nicht so wohl,bevorzuge schon Gentoo.

Schaun 'mer mal.

----------

